# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày 2 đêm 1.095.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*NINH CHỮ - NHA TRANG*

(2 ngày 2 đêm - đi về bằng xe)

**


 
*Đêm thứ 1: TP.HCM – BIỂN XANH NINH CHỮ*

*Buổi tối*  21h00 : Xe cùng hướng dẫn công ty đón Quý Khách tại điểm hẹn , khởi hành đi  Ninh Chữ, trên xe Quý Khách cùng hứớng dẫn giao lưu văn nghệ, đố vui có thưởng… Dừng chân nghỉ ngơi tại Tà Cú, Dùng bữa khuya ( Phở, hủ tíu mì, bánh canh …) tại nhà hàng Hưng Phát Tà Cú , tiếp tục lộ trình  trình về với phố biển Ninh Chữ , Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên xe.

*NGÀY 1:  BIỂN  XANH NINH CHỮ*

*Buổi sáng:* 05h00 .Đến Ninh Chữ, Quý khách chọn một trong hai chương trình sau :

*Chương trình 1* : Đón bình minh trên biển Ninh Chữ, tự do  tắm biển buổi sáng, nô đùa cùng sóng biển xanh

*Chương trình 2* : KHÁM  PHÁ  MIỀN ĐẤT  PANDURANGA

Quý khách tham quan tháp POKLONG GARAI, du khách sẽ mặc thử những trang phục truyền thống của người Chăm hoặc giả làm các cô gái Chăm, đội lu, đứng trên ngọn đồi trầu, bên ngọn tháp mơ màng và hoang dã hoặc làm đôi uyên ương của người Chăm. Du khách sẽ có những tấm hình hết sức Chăm Pa và đầy ấn tượng.
*08h00* : Đến khu du lịch Hòan Cầu ,  nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi
 Quý khách đón bình minh trên biển Ninh Chữ, tự do  tắm biển buổi sáng, nô đùa cùng sóng biển xanh -Tham gia chương trình “ Ngày hội biển khơi” với các game vận động trên biển độc đáo, hấp dẫn, vui nhộn do nhóm họat náo viên và MC cty Gia Hy đảm trách : “Bước chân thần tốc,Chèo thuyền trên cạn, Long phụng tranh châu ,Ngôi nhà chung trên biển, Mỹ nhân ngư , Đá banh tình yêu ,đòan tàu mù,cõng Ngựa ngậm ngọc” 
*10h30* :  Quý khách thưởng thức Hải Sản tươi sống ngay tại biển Ninh Chữ : Tôm, ghẹ, Cá, Sò
*11h30* :  Dùng  cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Lâu Đài ( đẹp, sang trọng, thóang mát ) ngay tại resort Hòan Cầu .
*13h00* : Quý khách nghỉ ngơi, tham quan khu Resort Hòan Cầu .
*14h00* : Buổi chiều: Quý khách khởi hành đi tham quan Vịnh Vĩnh Hy, đây là một vịnh biển thiên nhiên còn nhiều nét hoang sơ, phong cảnh thơ mộng. Đặc biệt  những rặng san hô ở đây được chương trình Liên hiệp quốc đánh giá là một trong những vịnh san hô đẹp nhất Việt Nam. Dọc đường đi Quý khách được tận mắt chiêm ngưỡng những Cánh đồng muối bạt ngàn và nghe giới thiệu tổng quan về Quê hương ninh Thuận. Một vùng đất nắng gió vào bậc nhất Việt Nam, với các đặc sản như  nho, tỏi, dê, cừu và các loại cây thuốc quý hiếm trong khu báo tồn Núi Chuá. Trên đường, Quý khách đi ngang qua ngôi làng,nơi tổng thống chế độ cũ Nguyễn văn Thiệu đã từng sinh sống trước đây.
 Đến Vịnh, cùng du thuyền đáy kính xem ngư dân đánh bắt cá tại Đầm đăng (ngư trường đánh bắt cá thu ảo lớn nhất Ninh Thuận) đi  qua Hòn Cá ông, Hòn Ruà, bãi đá Rô Bốt, mũi Yên, để xem đàn yến làm tổ rồi mới đến Khu quần thể san hô, ngắm san hô đang vươn mình trong biển với nhiều màu sắc lúc ẩn, lúc hiện dưới làn nước trong xanh. Du khách có thể dừng lại  để tắm và lặn ngắm san hô ( nếu biển êm). Du thuyền tham quan quần thể núi đá và bãi tắm Bà Điên… Quý khách tự do tắm biển, lặn ngắm san hô và thưởng thức những món hải sản tươi sống ( chi phí tự túc)
*18h00* : Về khách sạn, Quý khách dùng cơm chiều tại nhà Hàng Lâu Đài ( khu Resort Hoàn Cầu)

*Tối* : Quý khách nghỉ đêm tại Phan Rang ( Resort Hoàn Cầu)

*Ngày 02 : NINH CHỮ – NHA TRANG*

*Sáng* : Dùng điểm tâm ,làm thủ tục trả phòng  Khới hành về Phố biển  Nha Trang
*09h00* : Đến Nha Trang, Qúy khách nhận phòng, ổn định chỗ nghỉ, nghỉ ngơi, dùng cơm trưa 
*Chiều* :  TP.HCM , trên đường về Quý khách có thể tham quan Làng Thổ Cẩm Mỹ Nghiệp - nơi những nghê nhân của dân tộc Chăm lưu giữ và trưng bày những kỹ nghệ cổ truyền về nghề dệt vải, đồng thời hình ảnh của một làng Chăm cổ được tái hiện trong thời đương đại. (Nếu còn thời gian) Quý khách có thể mua một số đặc sản tại Phan Thiết, đến TP.HCM, kết thúc chuyến tham quan . Chia tay  và hẹn ngày tái ngộ.

*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_

*Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Du l**ịch*
*5.185*
*2.135*
*1.895*
*1.775*
*1.595*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ




*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới, ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Khách sạn:*
Khách sạn: Mini, 01 sao, 02 sao, 03 sao, 04 sao hoặc tương đương
 Resort: 3 - 4 Sao hoặc tương đương.
 Tiện nghi trong phòng: tivi, hệ thống nước nóng. . . vệ sinh khép kín .Phòng từ 02, 04 khách, Đầy đủ tiện nghi gần chợ và trung tâm thành phố Hoặc các khách sạn khác tương đương
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn:
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. Ăn sáng ngày 02 nếu chọn 3 và 4 sao ăn Buffet tại nhà hàng Khu Resort.
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất.
 Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng
*Hướng dẫn viên**:* Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:* Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02 chai nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò chơi trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
 Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100% Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM* :

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
 Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
 THUẾ VAT 10%.

 MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
 Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tắm biển Ninh Chữ thôi, hè nóng nực tới rồi  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:dance: Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy bữa nay nóng 40 độ C, đi du lịch cho mát nào  :dance:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi liên tuyến Ninh Chữ, Nha Trang liên hệ ngay CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY để nhận chương trình ưu đãi  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch liên tuyễn Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia HY

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ Nha Trang, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch liên tuyến Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch hè 2012 với nhiều ưu đãi về giá cả cũng như chương trình.  Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết và được tư vấn miễn phí về  dịch vụ . Hotline 0903914652 (ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên tổ chức Tour  trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách, Tư vấn Tour miễn  phí, liên hệ số điện thoại 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để nhận tham khảo về  dịch vụ*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết  kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại  0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói hè 2012, giá  cả  cạnh tranh, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, vui  lòng  liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết. Hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày giá cả  phải chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ 1  ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia  Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms   Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Ninh Chữ, Nha Trang 2 ngày, giá cả hợp lý, chương trình hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang giá cả phải chăng,  chương trình hấp dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh) để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn. Tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Đà Lạt Dambri giá rẻ, liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi  hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí  về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày, chương trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Nha Trang 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày với giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ cao cấp, liên tục đổi mới và nâng cấp theo yêu cầu của  khách hàng. Tư vấn dịch vụ Tour miễn phí. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 để có được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày 2 đêm, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý muốn.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*ninh chữ - nha trang*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour 1 ngày Long Hải, Tây Ninh, Vũng Tàu, Vườn Xoài, Vĩnh Long...

----------


## dulichgiahy

lên nào lên nào

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH GIA HY*_
Cho thuê xe 45 chỗ - Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói - Đại lý vé máy bay giá rẻ_

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày 2 đêm 1.095.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Ninh Chữ - Nha Trang 2 ngày 2 đêm 1.095.000 - Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*ninh chữ - nha trang*

----------

